# Karpfenmesse Berlin/Brandenburg



## MatrixCarp (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute!
Hier Kreal!
Woltte fragen wer von euch denn nun
am samstag nach paaren zur karpfenmesse?????;+ 
Wollte fragen ob jemand von euch ne mitfahrgelegenheit hat.
Komm nämlich leider nicht alleine hin!!!
naja wär wirklich cool wenn jemand ne idee hat.
Danke schon mal vorher:m


----------



## Knurrhahn (18. Februar 2004)

Hi  MatrixCarp 

Ich habe leider keine Zeit.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## MatrixCarp (18. Februar 2004)

@knurri 
trotzdem vielen dank für die auskunft


----------



## Schutty (19. Februar 2004)

ich bin auf jeden fall da! fahre aber nicht selber.


----------



## MatrixCarp (19. Februar 2004)

@shutty
hasste net ne idee ob ich bei euch mitfahren könnte würde auch an jedem s-bahn platz in berlin stehen


----------



## Schutty (20. Februar 2004)

ich bringe meinen sachen (rechner, klamotten u.s.w.) ins internat nach charlottenburg!!! wenn dan müstest du um 11 uhr in charlottenburg beim berufsvörderungswerk sein epiphanien weg 1-2 neben der LVA U-bahn station keiserdam!


----------



## MatrixCarp (20. Februar 2004)

@shutty
vielen dank für das angebot aber fahre mit dem bus hab nämlich gerade noch nen platz gekrigt aber hoffe wir sehen uns dort????
Du das ist doch paaren oberhalb von potsdam also Im mafz Paaren


----------



## MatrixCarp (22. Februar 2004)

@all
ich war da???
fand es eigentlich ganz gut!!!!
war jemand von euch da????;+ 
Schutty wo warst du hab dich gesucht?????


----------



## Pilkman (23. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MatrixCarp _
> *@all
> ich war da???
> *



@ MatrixCarp

Weisst Du das selber nicht so genau... ???   :q 

Ich konnte leider nicht hinfahren - keine Zeit gehabt. Schutty wird sich, wenn er wieder online ist, bestimmt noch mal zu der Messe äußern.

Pilkman


----------



## MatrixCarp (23. Februar 2004)

@pilkman
sorry war da die ??????? waren unabsichtlich
naja war jedenfalls ganz gut hast nen bissle was verpasst naja
vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## Seeteufel Maik (23. Februar 2004)

War mit Berko bei der Messe.
Uns hat es ganz gut gefallen. Die Lokalität war super. Die Anzahl der Messestände war fürs erstes Mal top. Zeitweilig war es richtig voll. Die Aussteller schätzten die Besucherzahl auf ca. 2000-2500.
Einzig negativ war die verqualmte Halle. Der Teil der Halle, wo die Vorträge statt fanden, war für mein Geschmack zu gross. Deshalb wirkten die Dia Shows nicht so gut. Zudem kam die z.T. überlaute
Musik dazu. Richtig Klasse fand ich den Vortrag von Arlinghaus.
Die Veranstalter haben das Problem erkannt und wollen es nächstes Jahr abändern.
So fand ich es richtig schön mit alten gleichgesinnten zu talken.

Lippi


----------



## Pilkman (24. Februar 2004)

Hi Seeteufel Maik!

Danke für Deinen kurzen Bericht von der Messe! #6 

Tja, das mit dem Qualmen ist schon so ein Problem, hmm?! Hat mich auf dem Norwegen-Event in Berlin auch ziemlich gestört. Aber die Raucher waren nunmal in der Mehrheit...

Trotzdem, ich wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## MatrixCarp (24. Februar 2004)

@ seeteufel
meinste das es so viele waren??????
mit der musik muss ich dir zustimmen die war so abartig laut das hatte nicht mehr viel mit angeln zu tun
du wie fandeste die schow von rumänien
nach meinem geschmack ne reine eigendarstellung oder
naja der rauch is halt so ne sache kannst das rauchen halt net verbieten


----------



## Schutty (24. Februar 2004)

tja leute ich fand es auch gans gut! die vorteäge waren die selben wie in braunfels! naja das keiner nash sachen hatte ist natürlich nicht so schön gewesen aber ich habe markus ja die tel. nummer von cob. gegeben, der hat das material auf jeden fall. außerdem bin ich eingeladen mit nach bamberg zu fahren(K.L.) und da kriege ich das material auf jeden fall. wo ich war auf der messe na am bierstand wo sonst! wir waren doch nicht zu übersehen alle mit grünen poloshirts!!!


----------



## MatrixCarp (24. Februar 2004)

@aso
glaub hab die dich da gesehen 
naj vielleicht können wir uns ja mal irgendwann zum hunten treffen!!!!wär cool#
also ciao


----------



## Schutty (24. Februar 2004)

bin jetzt sowieso in berlin!!!!!!


----------



## Seeteufel Maik (24. Februar 2004)

@ MatrixCarp
Ich hatte mit 3 Vertreter gequatscht. Diese schätzten die o.g. Besucherzahl. 
Die Rumänien Show fand ich mäßig. Erstens war die Musik zu laut, zweitens fand ich den Inhalt eintönig. Das einfache Zusammenschneiden gefangender Karpfen kann jeder und hebt mir nicht vom Hocker. Zudem ist die Landschaft vom Radutasee öde (kein Baum weit und breit).

Vielleicht bin ich ein bisschen verwöhnt von anderen Karpfenmessen, hoffe aber, dass sie nächstes Jahr statt findet.

Lippi


----------



## Pilkman (25. Februar 2004)

Moin Schutty, 

biste wieder online? Ging ja echt fix mit Deiner Kennung. Oder warste bei ´nem Bierchen im I-Net-Cafe... ? :q 

Macht nix wegen unserer kleinen Bestellung von dem Leadcore und Co. von Heini Nash. Wäre bloß ´ne gute Gelegenheit gewesen, wenn sie das Zeugs da gehabt hätten. Trotzdem danke, dass Du mir geholfen hättest! #6

Ich werd mal bei dem Laden anfragen, wo Du mir die Adresse gegeben hast und wenn das nicht klappen sollte, bei K.L. auf Lieferfähigkeit hoffen... und wenn das nicht hinhauen sollte, unsere Fische mit den bisher genutzten Sachen fangen - hat ja auch immer gut hingehauen... :m


----------



## MatrixCarp (25. Februar 2004)

@maik
seh ich auch so das war teilweise zum schreien laut und auch das styling der viedeos war halt net so da hat mir der wissenschaftliche vortrag schon besser gefallen
was sagst du????


----------



## MatrixCarp (25. Februar 2004)

@shutty
naja was machste denn zurzeit in berlin
was bisste überhaupt von beruf???


----------



## Seeteufel Maik (26. Februar 2004)

@MatrixCarp
Der Vortrag von Arlinghaus war echt spitze. Die rechtliche Schiene- verstößt catch and release gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, hat er echt klasse auseinandergebröselt.
Dann kam der krasse Gegensatz- der Radutavortrag. das aneinanderreihen gefangender Karpfen, gespickt mit Catchereinlagen Mensch gegen Karpfen- wer wird gewinnen?
Da musste ich oft an den vorangegangenden Vortrag denken- Was ist Tierquälerei? Solche Szenen gehören in keiner öffentl. Show. Kein Wunder, wenn das Angeln bald generell verboten wird.

Lippi


----------



## MatrixCarp (26. Februar 2004)

@maik
seh ich änlich wie du naja kann man nichts machen solange die messeveranstallter da nicht durchgreifen


----------

